# Lang Lang + Yundi Li - US concert tour



## Doro

Hello, as I just posted at the recording section some information which I think should better be here:

Lang Lang concert tour

China Philharmonic Tour 
2/25 Tucson, AZ
2/27 Palm Desert, CA
2/28 Irvine, CA
3/1 Santa Barbara, CA
3/3 Los Angeles, CA
3/4 San Diego, CA
3/5 Davis, CA
3/6 San Francisco, CA
3/12 Greenvale, NY
3/13 Avery Fisher Hall at Lincoln Center New York, NY
3/15 Storrs, CT

Recitals
3/30 Symphony Hall Boston, MA
4/2 Kennedy Center Washington, DC
4/3 Meyerhoff Symphony Hall Baltimore, MD
5/12-14/05 Philadelphia Orchestra

Yundi Li concert tour

February 24-26, March 1 - Verizon Hall @ Kimmel Center, Philadelphia PA with the Philadelphia Orchestra. 
March 27 at 6 PM - Dorothy Chandler Pavillion, Los Angeles CA with the American Youth Symphony 
April 2 at 8 PM - Isaac Stern Auditorium, Carnegie Hall, New York, NY with the American Youth Symphony

Recital Tour 
April 5 - Ford Hall, Ithaca College, Ithaca, NY 
April 8 - Sherwood Auditorium, La Jolla Chamber Music Society, La Jolla, CA 
April 9& 10 - Lincoln Performance Hall, Portland State University, Portland, OR 
April 13 - Meany Hall, University of Washington, Seattle, WA 
April 14 - Montalvo Center for the Arts, Saratoga, CA 
April 17 - Cincinnati, OH 
April 19 US - Columbus, OH 
April 22 - Folly Theatre, Kansas City, MO 
April 28 - Alice Tully Hall, New York, NY 
April 29 - Baker Centre for the Arts, Muhlenberg College, Allentown, PA 
May 1 - Shriver Concert Hall, Baltimore, MD

for more information visit his homepage at Deutsche Grammophon 
http://www.deutschegrammophon.com/s...=yundili-chopin

so, thats enough touring information for today 
Love Doro


----------



## GreenMamba

Thanks.
.........


----------



## pentaquine

GreenMamba said:


> Thanks.
> .........


The post is from 2005, why......


----------



## hpowders

Soon we will be posting to folks who were on the Titanic! :lol::lol:


----------

